

LinkedIn is Down - meltzerj
http://www.linkedin.com/?down=true

======
tehwebguy
May have to do with Mavericks LinkedIn SSO?

------
th3iedkid
?down=true does that make any difference?

------
flavor8
A million recruiters cried out in pain...

------
LoganCale
Good.

------
kclay
Someone won the war I guess.

------
ninjac0der
It makes me unhappy that this site is still relevant in the tech community
after their sloppy security practices.

